# Newbie - Need recommendations



## johnaton (Jul 10, 2013)

I am new to site and Home Theatre in general. I need some advice on a new media room that was just completed. The room is 18" x 14". I have spend last couple of months looking over many different options for speakers, receivers, screen and projector. Let's just focus on the home audio for now:

If I have $3K to spend on speakers + receiver + anything else i need for home audio (amp, power conditioner, etc), what would be your suggestions.

At one point I was considering a Yamaha 730 receiver combined with Definitive Technology ProCinema 1000 5.1 setup. Its just very hard for me to make a decision on this one. 

Give me your opinions on what you would setup and you believe is the best bang for the buck. I want good mids though. I like bass. 

Use will be 50% movies, 40% sports and 10% music.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm not going to be the one telling you that this brand is better than that brand but if I had $3000, I would put about $600 to $800 in a ID sub (Internet Direct) due to the better quality price ratio you would normally get from a traditional speaker manufacturers. SVS, Rhythmic, HSU, Outlaw, PSA are among the most popular.

Then, I would put $400 to $500 towards a receiver. In that price range, Denon would be my personal choice followed by Onkyo due to Audyssey (room correction). Yamaha and Pioneer also makes great receiver in this price range. Just study and choose the features you're interested in and I don't think there's a bad choice.

I would put the rest on speakers. In that price range, I've listen to HTD Level 2 and liked it. Infinity Primus series, HSU, Arx among others all make very nice speakers. Depending on your room size, a good quality bookshelf speaker would be better then a mediocre tower for your L/R providing you spend on an adequate subwoofer for the low end of thing.

Others with more experience with speakers and with other ideas will chime in I'm certain.

From my personal experience, don't skimp on the sub. I did, and did it again, and again until I bought what I have now. I just ended up spending more then if I would have purchase what I have now in the first place :spend:

cheers


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

AVR: Marantz SR5007: $599, shipped (on sale at Crutchfield.com)
Subwoofer: PSA (PowerSoundAudio.com) XV15 subwoofer: $799, shipped
Total: $1,398

That leaves you $1,602 for speakers.

One option:
AscendAcoustics.com's CMT-340 x 5 = $1,338 + $106 shipping = $1,444

That leaves you $158. For $178, shipped (regular $218, shipped, but there's a sale on right now), you can add a pair of TP-24 pedestals to your mains to turn them into towers (if that interests you).

Cables, interconnects, speaker wire: Monoprice.com


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^
It seems eljay agrees with me


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

How many channels are you looking to do? 3.1, 5.1, 7.1 or 7.2? Just curious it'll help out with figuring in your price range which way to go.


----------



## johnaton (Jul 10, 2013)

I am looking for 5.1. 

For sub, I think I'm pretty sold on HSU VTF-15h.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool, what's making u lean towards the Hsu? If u don't mind me asking I'm in search of a new sub myself


----------



## johnaton (Jul 10, 2013)

Just reading thousands of reviews made me lean towards the HSU sub. I want something with oomph and have read that you can't go wrong with HSU if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

yoda13 said:


> It seems eljay agrees with me


110%!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

johnaton said:


> Just reading thousands of reviews made me lean towards the HSU sub. I want something with oomph and have read that you can't go wrong with HSU if that is what you are looking for.


The XV15 has plenty of oomph and better warranty, and is backed by top-notch customer service. But the VTF-15H is a well-rated sub and it has the advantage of tunability and PEQ.

You really can't go wrong with either sub.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

That's cool, I've heard both good and bad and considered getting that same sub at one point but now personally I'm leaning toward the PSA XV15. One reson being due to there 5 year bumper to bumper warranty and I'm yet to hear one negative thing about them.


----------



## johnaton (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments on xv15. You can't go wrong with bumper to bumper warranty and great customer service.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Eljay knows his stuff to. He gives really good advice, his setup he worked out sounds like a possible winner. Lol


----------



## johnaton (Jul 10, 2013)

Already ordered marantz.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome! Now you just need your speakers. Are there any that interested you when u were searching around?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

pddufrene said:


> Eljay knows his stuff to. He gives really good advice ...


You're too kind...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

johnaton said:


> Already ordered marantz.


Wow, that was easy! 

Re. your speakers: Do read up on the various ID brands (some of which yoda13 mentioned earlier) and audition whatever you can locally, just to get an idea of what kind of sound you prefer. If you're not sure of what to buy, consider purchasing a pair of mains from an ID company: Many (most? all?) will let you demo in-home, and all you pay is the cost of shipping (sometimes even just the return shipping). If you like what you hear, order the CC and surround speakers later. Much less risk that way.

Re. the sub: A single great sub is a solid way to go, but getting duals of a good sub is another option. You can still get plenty of output and headroom as well as good extension, but you will also get the advantage of smoother FR across the listening positions. A couple of options would be dual Rythmik LV12Rs, or dual SVS PB-1000s.

Hope some of this is helpful...


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Have you thought about used speakers? They are great budget stretchers. There are some good deals in the classified section on speakers and subs. I always look around CL and Audiogon , you never know what you can find.


----------



## johnaton (Jul 10, 2013)

The only thing I have really listened to is def tech 1000s. Is there anyone that has Ascend 340s in Dallas area? Are the Ascend 340s too much for surrounds?

I came for advice. Which is better? 2 SVS1000s or one xv15?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I came for advice. Which is better? 2 SVS1000s or one xv15?[/QUOTE]

Lol! Sorry, I have to laugh I've asked the same question on a different forum before. The consensus is that 2 PB-1000's will give you more even coverage. If placed in different parts of the room like two different corners. But the XV15 will give u lower extension and play louder. From what I understood. If that helps any


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

And with the single XV15 you'll be saving $200 for other stuff. They both have excellent costumer service and both have the same 5 year warranty


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

johnaton said:


> Are the Ascend 340s too much for surrounds?


Because your room isn't very large, you could easily go with CBM-170s for surround duty. According to Ascend's System Advisor, three 340s + two 170s would set you back $1,068 + $98 shipping.



> Which is better? 2 SVS1000s or one xv15?


*pddufrene* correctly points out that the XV15 will have more overall output and better extension, but that dual PB-1000s (or dual Rythmik LV12Rs) will give you smoother FR across the listening position (while still offering good output and extension). So, "better" is a function of which you prefer.

(Of course, you can always buy one XV15 now and add a second one later on - takes a little longer, but you end up with the best of everything! )


----------



## dramitpc (May 11, 2013)

Check out accessories4less. You may get a good bargain for the equipments.


----------

